# Thanksgiving Sale



## otherprof (Nov 20, 2021)

Spotted at Stop and Shop an hour ago,


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## otherprof (Nov 20, 2021)

terri said:


>


I thought you'd find this as funny as I did.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2021)

otherprof said:


> I thought you'd find this as funny as I did.


And you were right!   

That's a store that understands its customers.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 20, 2021)

It does indeed.....


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice! lol! Don't overdo it, folks!


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 21, 2021)

Is there a Sale on ???


----------

